# 2018 tiguan: taller / beefier tires?



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Has anyone install bigger tires to the 2018 Tig?? Im planning on installing new tires and i wanted to know whats the max spec i can put in it without rubbing?
im thinking on 235/70/17 what you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vento14 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was thinking about doing the same for my wife's Tiguan. I don't have any input but I'll give you a bump to see what everyone else has to say and hoping to see some example pics of setups! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

You're going to throw your speedometer off by a few mph in doing so.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

dmg924 said:


> You're going to throw your speedometer off by about 5 mph in doing so.


Im aware of that...Now...another question, will this mess with the computer or no? Cuz i know german car can be a little complicated and sensitive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Moreno8903 said:


> Im aware of that...Now...another question, will this mess with the computer or no? Cuz i know german car can be a little complicated and sensitive.


I'm no mechanic so I'll let someone else answer that. Also, most tires in that size range are going to be all-terrain so you'll be sacrificing ride quality and incur a lot more road noise. I also read that all-terrain tires are not recommended for Tiguans as I was looking to do the same thing to my 2015 Tig.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Moreno8903 said:


> Im aware of that...Now...another question, will this mess with the computer or no? Cuz i know german car can be a little complicated and sensitive.


One issue you will face is that changing the outside diameter of your tires (bigger tires) will change the accuracy of your speedometer and your odometer. Volkswagens typically have some adjustment in the instrument panel, but this adjustment is often somewhat limited. In other words it may (or may not) be possible to correct your instrument panel to give you anywhere near an accurate speedometer/odometer. This is something worth considering before spending big bucks on new tires.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> One issue you will face is that changing the outside diameter of your tires (bigger tires) will change the accuracy of your speedometer and your odometer. Volkswagens typically have some adjustment in the instrument panel, but this adjustment is often somewhat limited. In other words it may (or may not) be possible to correct your instrument panel to give you anywhere near an accurate speedometer/odometer. This is something worth considering before spending big bucks on new tires.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks a lot but the reason i was asking is because i know that the higher trims comes with 20s and a 17” with 65 or 70 tire wall would be about the same height and it is cheaper to get tires then a set of rims with tires loll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

I found a nice set of 18" alloys off of a 2016 Tig. Highline. They are now my winter wheels...but I would love to see a lifted 2018 with bigger tires/wheels.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

opticalmike said:


> I found a nice set of 18" alloys off of a 2016 Tig. Highline. They are now my winter wheels...but I would love to see a lifted 2018 with bigger tires/wheels.


I mean...lifting my tig is my end goal but for now i just want to make it look a lottle more manlier lol kinda like a tiguan gte thats my goal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

Moreno8903 said:


> I mean...lifting my tig is my end goal but for now i just want to make it look a lottle more manlier lol kinda like a tiguan gte thats my goal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id love to see that tig with a 2-3" body lift!


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

*New question!: what’s the biggest tire size on 17 inch wheels I can put on without risking throwing off my speedo??*

??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The stock 215/65-17 size...


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

The bigger wheel diameter will affect the speedo accuracy, but also there is a hit on acceleration. This motor isn't overly endowed with zip.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

FWIW VW (and others) speedos have a ~10% error built in. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

IridiumB6 said:


> FWIW VW (and others) speedos have a ~10% error built in. Keep that in mind.


Source?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, if your speedo is really the only thing you're concerned about.....











Tire Size Calculator says 375/40/17.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

*New question!: what’s the biggest tire size on 17 inch wheels I can put on without risking throwing off my speedo??*



GavinD said:


> Well, if your speedo is really the only thing you're concerned about.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean im not trying to put 375s loll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tiguan Larger tires*

-- 235/60R17 will fit and are close to the OE diameter. Speedometer reads low by 1.1%, ground clearance increased by 0.125"
-- 225/65R17 will fit with a 1.8% speedometer error and increase your ground clearance by 0.25"
-- 235/65R17 looks like they fit, I did a test fit, and it doesn't seem to hit or scrap anything, but it is close. forget about using chains or cables with this size. It will throw off your speedo by about 4% I think this is as large as you can fit on the stock rims, This will increase your ground clearance by 0.5"

I put the Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S tire in a 235/60R17 on and I am happy although if I was to do it again, I think I would have put the larger 235/65R17 on since I want more ground clearance. For a budget tire look at the Maxxis Bravo 771 I also like the new Perrelli AT tire and of course the Cooper. I judge tire quality by how much weight it takes to balance the tire. One of the Coopers took ~7oz to balance and that seems excessive to me. I run the tires at 32-35 psi on the street and it has improved the ride of the Tiguan over the continentals at 41psi. On the sand I have gone down to 20psi but you loose ground clearence. If you are looking to improve off road performance I would increase diameter. If looking for street performance, keep the OE diameter.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Hey Lars, do you have any pictures? I am debating whether to buy larger AT tires now that fit with the stock space allowed as you mentioned. Otherwise I am thinking of waiting to buy a lift kit (Forge Motorsport) and the getting bigger tires. I also figured spacers could provide for more lateral clearance from the strut as well if I got with a wider tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Russia seems to have the right idea...

New VW Tiguan Offroad Approaches Moscow Auto Show With 26-Degree Angle


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

If you want it to look like an offroad vehicle, you don't want bigger wheels. Bigger wheels are for the street

Keep the stock wheels and get bigger tires, simple


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> -- 235/60R17 will fit and are close to the OE diameter. Speedometer reads low by 1.1%, ground clearance increased by 0.125"
> -- 225/65R17 will fit with a 1.8% speedometer error and increase your ground clearance by 0.25"
> -- 235/65R17 looks like they fit, I did a test fit, and it doesn't seem to hit or scrap anything, but it is close. forget about using chains or cables with this size. It will throw off your speedo by about 4% I think this is as large as you can fit on the stock rims, This will increase your ground clearance by 0.5"
> 
> I put the Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S tire in a 235/60R17 on and I am happy although if I was to do it again, I think I would have put the larger 235/65R17 on since I want more ground clearance. For a budget tire look at the Maxxis Bravo 771 I also like the new Perrelli AT tire and of course the Cooper. I judge tire quality by how much weight it takes to balance the tire. One of the Coopers took ~7oz to balance and that seems excessive to me. I run the tires at 32-35 psi on the street and it has improved the ride of the Tiguan over the continentals at 41psi. On the sand I have gone down to 20psi but you loose ground clearance. If you are looking to improve off road performance I would increase diameter. If looking for street performance, keep the OE diameter.



Big tires are addictive, on my forth set of tires. I am now running 235/70R17 Yokohama GEOLANDAR A/T G015, gives the car almost 1" of lift, smooth and quiet on the freeway. They weigh 12# more than the stock 215/65R17 and make the car accelerate slower, but they are great on dirt roads.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Moreno8903 said:


> Has anyone install bigger tires to the 2018 Tig?? Im planning on installing new tires and i wanted to know whats the max spec i can put in it without rubbing?
> im thinking on 235/70/17 what you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes they fit. I am running Yokohama A/T in that size on my car.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

LarsTomasson said:


> yes they fit. I am running Yokohama A/T in that size on my car.


Would love to see some pics !


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

FWI:
Every method I use to test the digital speedo/odo in my SEL-P shows that it is very well calibrated, within 1% at worst and is has more "error" from tire wear than is inherent in the systems.

Also: there are settings in VagCom that will let you select alternate speedo settings to adjust for smaller/larger diameter tires so you should be able to stay pretty damned close to that with an upgrade.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

that red GTE is rad!


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

I've seen these a few times around the interweb. I haven't researched for the details on it at all. 



















Love the look!!!!!!!

Cheers,
kyle


----------



## Rodrigo_CL (Oct 19, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> Big tires are addictive, on my forth set of tires. I am now running 235/70R17 Yokohama GEOLANDAR A/T G015, gives the car almost 1" of lift, smooth and quiet on the freeway. They weigh 12# more than the stock 215/65R17 and make the car accelerate slower, but they are great on dirt roads.


Hello All, first time posting here.

I wish I had seen this before, I just installed 2 weeks ago a set of Pirelli Scorpion AT Plus size 225/65r17 ‘cause didn’t know if bigger tires would going to fit.

With this size I have -3% error approximately on the speedometer reading, with stock size 215/65r17 I think it was -5% as I remember.

Maybe the following upper size from the tires I running now it could achieve near 0% error.

Lars, do you installed those Geolandar on the stocks wheels (17x7, ET: 40mm), this doubt was the other factor that pushed me to install 225/65r17...

Regards



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*spedo error*



Rodrigo_CL said:


> Hello All, first time posting here.
> 
> I wish I had seen this before, I just installed 2 weeks ago a set of Pirelli Scorpion AT Plus size 225/65r17 ‘cause didn’t know if bigger tires would going to fit.
> 
> ...


Are you checking your error with GPS?
I find your error to be too much. I checked my error when I was running 235/60r17 tires and found it to be less than 1%. When I went to 235/65r17 it went to about 2.5%, now that I am running 235/70r17 the error is about 4.5%


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

IridiumB6 said:


> FWIW VW (and others) speedos have a ~10% error built in. Keep that in mind.



I am calling bull**** on this


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> FWI:
> Every method I use to test the digital speedo/odo in my SEL-P shows that it is very well calibrated, within 1% at worst and is has more "error" from tire wear than is inherent in the systems.
> 
> Also: there are settings in VagCom that will let you select alternate speedo settings to adjust for smaller/larger diameter tires so you should be able to stay pretty damned close to that with an upgrade.



same thing I found on my car base model. Less than 1% error.


----------



## Rodrigo_CL (Oct 19, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> Are you checking your error with GPS?
> I find your error to be too much. I checked my error when I was running 235/60r17 tires and found it to be less than 1%. When I went to 235/65r17 it went to about 2.5%, now that I am running 235/70r17 the error is about 4.5%


Yes, comparing with gps on straight and flat road.

Now with 225/65r17 the gps reads 97 km/h and the speedometer reads 100km/h.

Regarding your tires, did you installed them on stock wheels (17x7, offset 40mm)??




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Rodrigo_CL said:


> Hello All, first time posting here.
> 
> I wish I had seen this before, I just installed 2 weeks ago a set of Pirelli Scorpion AT Plus size 225/65r17 ‘cause didn’t know if bigger tires would going to fit.
> 
> ...


Yes I am running stock wheels 17"x7" 40ET. If going to 235/70r17 tires, decreasing the offset to 35 to 38mm will put your scrub radius back at stock. to figure the exact ET you need you will need to know your steering axis inclination and calculate the scrub change with the bigger tires.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*pictures*

I will take a couple tomorrow. I have never posted a picture, so I'll have to figure that out.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

jackalopephoto said:


> If you want it to look like an offroad vehicle, you don't want bigger wheels. Bigger wheels are for the street
> 
> Keep the stock wheels and get bigger tires, simple


Or better yet: the smallest wheels that clear the brakes and the highest sidewall you can squeeze in to the wheel wells. I know my SEL-P can go down to 17" wheels from the factory 19" I have. That adds about 2" of sidewall to absorb terrain and sidewall biting traction.
According to the match I did going from 235/50R19 to 235/70R17 should only offset speed by -.53% and fit just about as well as the factory tires in the wells.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

My Tiguan with 235/70r17


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> My Tiguan with 235/70r17


Hey Lars,

Picture didn’t seem to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Miroki said:


> Hey Lars,
> 
> Picture didn’t seem to work.
> 
> ...



I don't know how to post pictures...can anyone tell me how?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

LarsTomasson said:


> I don't know how to post pictures...can anyone tell me how?


To post pictures, they have to be on the internet. then you include a link to the picture in your post. There is no way to upload a pic directly to this site. There are a number of places that will let you upload pics and then link to them. I usually use imgur.com but there are others as well. Some are free and some charge a fee. If you post from your phone, tapatalk also has some picture hosting functions. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17

I tried the same tire in 235/70/17 but they rubbed the spring perch up front. America’s Tire has great Black Friday deals and they price matched any online store as well. The tire technicians were great with doing the test fitting as well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Here are a few more pictures at different angles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

*Nice Look*

I like the look of your Tig with the beefy tires. I have the same wheels but in silver. Did you paint them or did they offer a black option?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Miroki,

Looks incredible! We recently replaced our 2017 Jeep (electrical nightmare, more time in the shop than on the road) for a new Tiguan, and this is a perfect option for us to gain a little ground clearance. Currently, the Tiguan bottoms out on a few "roads" we must travel. Do you experience any rubbing driving forward or reverse under full lock turning? Any trimming necessary? Noticeable increase in road noise? How big of a fuel mileage hit did you take with the larger tires? Thanks!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Once my stock rubbers go I am definitely going chunky tires. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Miroki said:


> Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17
> 
> I tried the same tire in 235/70/17 but they rubbed the spring perch up front. America’s Tire has great Black Friday deals and they price matched any online store as well. The tire technicians were great with doing the test fitting as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Cooper Dicovere AT3 are the exact model that I've settled on as well in 235/60/17. My calculation are the speedo will under-read by 0.53%, in other words these are just about a perfect circumference match for the stock tires. I need to put on a 16" wheel and see if there's enough clearance to run that size; the math says it's too close to call with the margins of error.
The cooper you have provides 5.6" of sidewall vs the 4.6" of sidewall the stock 19" wheels and 235/55 tires provide. Note this is not 1" of ground clearance, but 1" more flexible rubber between the terrain and car .
Other tires in that 0.53% difference that I found:
Hankook DynaPro ATM RF10 225/70/16 (if the wheel fits around the brakes)
Yokohama Geolander A/T G015 225/70/16
Goodrich T/A K02 225/70/16 (again if the 16" wheel fits)
I really like the Nitto Terra Grappler G2 255/55/18 but at 3% error it may rub the spring and I'd want to correct the speedo in vagcom.

I'm pushing for the 16" wheel as that takes the sidewall to 6.2", I just don't know enough about offload driving to know if that will really help.

I've already had the car in significant offload terrain on the factory stock tires and wheels so can only imagine how much more capable it will be with proper all terrains on it.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

I need some help regarding tires and sizes. 

I have wheels and all season tires from my old passat B6, which I'm trying to figure out if I can use them on my tigi as winter rims/tires. Tires on the wheels are 235/45R17 (7.5J x 17H2 ET47).
My question is can I use these wheels on the Tigi and what tires can I use on this rim? 
Or should I just get new wheels for this Tigi? 









Thank you for the help!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Stock 17 wheel specs are;
17x7 et40
215/65 tire size
Wheel will work but will need to be spaced. So you will need longer wheel bolts as well. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

LarsTomasson said:


> I am calling bull**** on this





Killswitch24 said:


> Source?


I'm sorry for the late response, I don't typically go back to read these threads. But here it is:

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glo...driving-as-fast-as-you-think/article11487709/

I've experienced exactly what the people in the article have as well. Speedo says I was doing 130 km/h. Waze says I'm doing 122 or so. Same with others, same with my dash cam that also has GPS. It's apparently due to some German law. Also, this is why police vehicles often say "certified calibration" on their speedos, because AFIAK, they don't have any error built in, for obvious reasons.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> Stock 17 wheel specs are;
> 17x7 et40
> 215/65 tire size
> Wheel will work but will need to be spaced. So you will need longer wheel bolts as well.
> ...


Thank you! Appreciated.


----------



## jrdwilli (Dec 20, 2018)

Miroki said:


> Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17
> 
> I tried the same tire in 235/70/17 but they rubbed the spring perch up front. America’s Tire has great Black Friday deals and they price matched any online store as well. The tire technicians were great with doing the test fitting as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrdwilli (Dec 20, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> Yes I am running stock wheels 17"x7" 40ET. If going to 235/70r17 tires, decreasing the offset to 35 to 38mm will put your scrub radius back at stock. to figure the exact ET you need you will need to know your steering axis inclination and calculate the scrub change with the bigger tires.


I am considering the following for a winter tire setup with alloys...17x7.5" with 235/65/17...when choosing the rim offset, would you recommend reducing the offset on the wheel to an ET35-ET38?

A few wheel shops I talked to said that a 7" wide rim running a 235 would be a bit sloppy.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

jrdwilli said:


> I am considering the following for a winter tire setup with alloys...17x7.5" with 235/65/17...when choosing the rim offset, would you recommend reducing the offset on the wheel to an ET35-ET38?
> 
> A few wheel shops I talked to said that a 7" wide rim running a 235 would be a bit sloppy.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback!


Hope this helps you out. This winter I went with a slightly oversized 225/65R17 on a set of BBS RC 7.5x17 ET 43. I have had zero issues with this size and offset. It has been very stable around town and on the interstate at 80mph. If you get wheels that have an offset in the ET35-ET38 range they would work as well. You will just have the tire a little closer to being flush with the fender. It all comes down to what wheels you have and how you want it to look. Have fun with it and know that whatever you choose it will work.


----------



## Rodrigo_CL (Oct 19, 2018)

RASDC said:


> Hope this helps you out. This winter I went with a slightly oversized 225/65R17 on a set of BBS RC 7.5x17 ET 43. I have had zero issues with this size and offset. It has been very stable around town and on the interstate at 80mph. If you get wheels that have an offset in the ET35-ET38 range they would work as well. You will just have the tire a little closer to being flush with the fender. It all comes down to what wheels you have and how you want it to look. Have fun with it and know that whatever you choose it will work.


Hi, only to compare experiences, what pressure do you use for that tyre size? 

I’m running 225/65r17 also and liked the car behavior with 36 PSI on all tires.

Regards


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

With the 17" wheels, how much clearance is there from the inside of the wheel to the brake caliper? I'm really curious to see if 16" wheels fit on the car with factory hardware. It's too close for me to call without actually getting some 16" wheels to install.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

gerardrjj said:


> With the 17" wheels, how much clearance is there from the inside of the wheel to the brake caliper? I'm really curious to see if 16" wheels fit on the car with factory hardware. It's too close for me to call without actually getting some 16" wheels to install.


17 inch barely fits the front caliper. There’s no way a 16 will fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

@jrdwilli: these are the stock wheels, there is no rubbing full lock to lock. I have taken them off road in deep snow and the only rubbing I noticed was after a bunch of snow accumulated in the wheel well. Otherwise these have been really solid. They feel more stable than the stock tires, and have been great in the snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

colliece0809 said:


> I like the look of your Tig with the beefy tires. I have the same wheels but in silver. Did you paint them or did they offer a black option?


Thanks! Painted them myself! Wet sanded and did 7-8 coats of wheel paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Miroki,
> 
> Looks incredible! We recently replaced our 2017 Jeep (electrical nightmare, more time in the shop than on the road) for a new Tiguan, and this is a perfect option for us to gain a little ground clearance. Currently, the Tiguan bottoms out on a few "roads" we must travel. Do you experience any rubbing driving forward or reverse under full lock turning? Any trimming necessary? Noticeable increase in road noise? How big of a fuel mileage hit did you take with the larger tires? Thanks!


Thanks! I have taken it through deep snow (had to dig out and get a push from some friendly folks on a trail), but otherwise this thing is a beast in the snow. No issues at higher speeds or low speed on ice and snow. I am looking into a lift/leveling kit from Forge for a little more clearance. A couple of times bottoming out going over large bumps or holes in dirt roads, but otherwise no rubbing and no trimming needed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

How's it go in snow in Sport stability mode? Curious if you are able to get it's big ass to hang out. We haven't had any snow here in western PA yet for my to test it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrdwilli (Dec 20, 2018)

RASDC said:


> Hope this helps you out. This winter I went with a slightly oversized 225/65R17 on a set of BBS RC 7.5x17 ET 43. I have had zero issues with this size and offset. It has been very stable around town and on the interstate at 80mph. If you get wheels that have an offset in the ET35-ET38 range they would work as well. You will just have the tire a little closer to being flush with the fender. It all comes down to what wheels you have and how you want it to look. Have fun with it and know that whatever you choose it will work.


Thanks for the help!

I also contacted to the dealer and the Comforline (215 tire) and Highline (235 tire) both run a rim at ET40. Therefore i can safely conclude that a 235 tire will have no issues at ET35 up to ET43.

Those BBS wheels are sweet, i will also look into a set of those!


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

jrdwilli said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I also contacted to the dealer and the Comforline (215 tire) and Highline (235 tire) both run a rim at ET40. Therefore i can safely conclude that a 235 tire will have no issues at ET35 up to ET43.
> 
> Those BBS wheels are sweet, i will also look into a set of those!












Here is a recent pic of the BBS wheels with VW







center caps installed. 
I originally picked up these wheels for my B5.5 wagon but then realized they would work great as a winter setup on Tigger. I found metal VW decals on ETSY. They fit right over the original AUDI centercaps They were a bargain compared buying used VW/BBS centercaps. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

*I am Considering this setup...*

Hey guys,
My wife and I are in the process of finalizing a deal for a 2019 Black SE 4Motion. It's pretty cool seeing everyone's setups. I appreciate all the info everyone has been sharing. 
Here is the setup we are currently considering. From what I have been reading it seems as though there shouldn't be any issues with fitment. We can deal with any slight deviation to the speedo...

17x8 TR Motorsport Wheels with 225/65/17 BFG A/T K02

<a href="https://ibb.co/8DVGsxr"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/PZ8JjWc/C4-Wheels.jpg" alt="C4-Wheels" border="0"></a><br />

<a href="https://ibb.co/93pGNCD"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/k6GMxW7/BFG-K02-Tires.jpg" alt="BFG-K02-Tires" border="0"></a><br />


----------



## .noah (May 15, 2019)

Miroki said:


> Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17
> 
> I tried the same tire in 235/70/17 but they rubbed the spring perch up front. America’s Tire has great Black Friday deals and they price matched any online store as well. The tire technicians were great with doing the test fitting as well.
> 
> ...


@Miroki, thanks for all your posts on here - I also went this route with the 235/65/17 discoverer at3 4s. I think I'm going to add some 10mm spacers in the front, and 15mm rear and run this setup until I decide to lift it and go bigger with the tires.


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

*Let the fun begin!*

We are picking up our Tiguan tomorrow evening and I am planning to buy the TR Motorsports and BFG K02's mentioned in the comment earlier. 
I'll post some pics and let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*Questions*

does bigger rims makes more road noise?


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

*Wheels/tires ordered*

We changed the wheel we are going with to the 17x8 et38 KMC KM708 (Black Paint). We stuck with the 225/65/17 BFG K02's.

They should arrive mounted/balanced from Tire Rack on Friday. I'll install and take pictures that evening after work.


----------



## Turchman (May 16, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

*Got the wheels on!*

OK, I got the wheels tonight and put them on... I really really like them alot.
I will say this. Thank god for thin tape weights! They barely fit the front brakes. 

<a href="https://ibb.co/YWnqg5g"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/fS6PJ3J/IMG-1574.jpg" alt="IMG-1574" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/WtMSmCB"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/ySZLH2g/IMG-1576.jpg" alt="IMG-1576" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/zWggGfW"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/Y4SSpj4/IMG-1578.jpg" alt="IMG-1578" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/Q9jft4f"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/xh8DdND/IMG-1581.jpg" alt="IMG-1581" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/C1JyTDK"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/sm54Mz9/IMG-1585.jpg" alt="IMG-1585" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/nsFg9T2"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/xSNCWyv/IMG-1586.jpg" alt="IMG-1586" border="0"></a>


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

That looks great. I'm hoping to convince the wife to go the chunky route when we are due for tires.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I like and this is with out the lift/leveling kit?


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

Correct. No leveling/lift kit.
I just ordered them straight from Tire Rack mounted and balanced and put them on the night we received them. Tire Rack sends you everything you need including new lugs and the proper hub-centric rings. 

I will say that you will need to call or chat with them when you order b/c these wheels will not show up on their website as an option for the Tiguan. They only show up as 18's for the 2019 Tiguan's.
I had to call them to place the order for the 17's and verified that they had the right hub rings.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Very nice. Hows the road noise?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

The road noise is noticeable but not annoying. Hardly notice it with the music playing.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Shopping for winter rim/tires for the '19 RLine. Have a lead on a set of take-offs from a Q5: 18" rims with 235/60R18 winter tires.
Stock now I have 255/45R19 (overall diameter 28")

VW factory spec 18" tires are 235/55R18 (overall diameter 28.2"), so would the 235/60R18 fit without issue? (29.1" over diameter)
- I'm aware of the fluctuation in speedometer with the larger diameter (about +2mph at 60mph)


Q5 bolt pattern is the same, any idea if I'd need spacers or a hub ring?

Basically I'd be increasing the overall diameter 0.9" from factory Tiguan 18s


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

mc7719 said:


> Q5 bolt pattern is the same, any idea if I'd need spacers or a hub ring?
> 
> Basically I'd be increasing the overall diameter 0.9" from factory Tiguan 18s


You'll need 57.1-66.56 hubrings for sure. Depending on offset, the taller tire height could give you clearance issues at the strut so test fit to see if spacers are required.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just joined the beefy tires club this week. I went with the Cooper Discoverer AT3 (235/65/17) on my OEM wheels. They ride great with minimal road noise.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

dmg924 said:


> Just joined the beefy tires club this week. I went with the Cooper Discoverer AT3 (235/65/17) on my OEM wheels. They ride great with minimal road noise.


Did it affect the MPG? Are you on Stock suspension??


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymous911 said:


> Did it affect the MPG? Are you on Stock suspension??


Stock suspension, yes. I haven't done much highway driving yet so I can't report on MPG.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

dmg924 said:


> Stock suspension, yes. I haven't done much highway driving yet so I can't report on MPG.


OK, how's the speedo? I was on 1010tires.com, compared between 235/60/17 and 235/65/17. It turned out that 235/65/17 is 3.65 MPH slower than 235/60/17 and 215/65/17.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymous911 said:


> OK, how's the speedo? I was on 1010tires.com, compared between 235/60/17 and 235/65/17. It turned out that 235/65/17 is 3.65 MPH slower than 235/60/17 and 215/65/17.


Speedo is approximately 2 mph slower based on the highway driving I've done over the past few days.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

dmg924 said:


> Speedo is approximately 2 mph slower based on the highway driving I've done over the past few days.


Thanks! Will get them once the stockers are finished! It's my fiancee's Tiguan, haha.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Shot in the dark... anyone here running an offset higher than 45 without spacers? My friend has a set of painted Eos wheels (17x7.5, ET 47) that I'm interested in trying on my Tig. I'm going to test fit the wheels this weekend but now that I'm running 235/65 all-terrain tires I don't think they'll work upfront without spacers.


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

So I got the 2019 SEL R-line Black and it came with 19" wheels. I was originally hoping the 255/55/R19 Duratrac's would fit with a lift, but I'm guessing it will not. I guess I can go to a 255/55/R18 with a lift and get KO2's. What is the largest anyone has gotten with an 18/19 wheel?


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Tortuga353 said:


> So I got the 2019 SEL R-line Black and it came with 19" wheels. I was originally hoping the 255/55/R19 Duratrac's would fit with a lift, but I'm guessing it will not. I guess I can go to a 255/55/R18 with a lift and get KO2's. What is the largest anyone has gotten with an 18/19 wheel?


I believe that the Tiguan Adventure Concept built by VWoA is running AT 255/55/18s on Rotiforms.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Got some 235/65/17 Kumho Roadventures and new oem wheels.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

that is a 2013 article and the quoted sources are a WSJ reporter. 
In the old days when speedometers used spinning magnets and clock springs error was expected. Now it is all computerized, and there is very little error. I measured my 2018 tiguan with the factory tires, correctly inflated and saw less than 1% error at 75mph.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

LarsTomasson said:


> that is a 2013 article and the quoted sources are a WSJ reporter.
> In the old days when speedometers used spinning magnets and clock springs error was expected. Now it is all computerized, and there is very little error. I measured my 2018 tiguan with the factory tires, correctly inflated and saw less than 1% error at 75mph.


My speedometer matches my Waze speedometer and I'm running 235/65/17

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Debating on coopers or these maxxis.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## shinerb (Apr 3, 2012)

Stock tire on my 2019 SE was a 215/65R 17. Looking at tire size calculator it seems as though I can simply go 1.5" wider by moving to a 255/55R 17. I'm curious if there is enough clearance for that extra 1.5" and if so, will the spray be outside the wheel well and make a constant mess?


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rtdave87 said:


> Got some 235/65/17 Kumho Roadventures and new oem wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any rubbing at all?! I would like to get Michelin Defender LTX M/S in 235/65/17 on my wife's tiguan before We head up to Vermont for Christmas!


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

anonymous911 said:


> Any rubbing at all?! I would like to get Michelin Defender LTX M/S in 235/65/17 on my wife's tiguan before We head up to Vermont for Christmas!


None at all

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rtdave87 said:


> None at all
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


What's your wheel et? The wheels on my wife is 17" x 7 with ET 40, so the 235/65/17 won't be any issue?


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ordered Michelin Defender LTX M/S 235/65/17 at Costco! $150 discount!!!! Total is $665 with installation! 

Cannot wait to see the tires on the Tiguan!


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

anonymous911 said:


> Ordered Michelin Defender LTX M/S 235/65/17 at Costco! $150 discount!!!! Total is $665 with installation!
> 
> Cannot wait to see the tires on the Tiguan!


I have had these tires on a Subaru Crosstrek and my father has them on his Honda Ridgeline. They were by far the best tires I've ever driven on. Ridiculous traction on just about every surface type/condition... They're super quiet... They last what seems like forever too! Looking forward to hearing how they fit!


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

What is the PSI to run on 235/65/17 tires?


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Working on some lift options for the Tiguan that should offer some camber adjustment and be higher than what’s offered currently with some other ideas we are working. It is on mine right now but waiting on KO2 255/55/18 tires. Fit up some 265/60/18 that looked great on the rear but hit the strut up front so impossible without coil overs or too many extensive mods. 

Going with 20mm rear and 15mm spacers most likely. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14hnFLbWBqDrsjYyJHiP0jVI1CiSLXeKf/view?usp=drivesdk

265/60/18 tear they won’t work

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15KqX6VI29ad2zMm1exu269CMKtE2i8Ma/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a situation at the COSTCO. They refuses to install the 235/65/17 michelin defender LTX m/s on my wife’s Tiguan. They kept saying that it’s not safe to run these size on the Tiguan. Because the michelin is 104T and the factory tires is 99H. Costco was saying that 104T isn’t safe on the Tiguan with 235/65/17 Michelin Defender LTX M/S. 

So I took the tires away from the tire department supervisor at Costco, and went straight to Smith VW in Wilmington, DE and they got the tires installed on the Tiguan! They have an orange lifted Tiguan with 245/65/17 KO2 tires on it! 

After driving more than 100 miles yesterday and today, I have notice huge difference from the smaller stock tires size, and the Tiguan felt lot more stable with the 235/65/17 Michelin Defender LTX M/S, and I am blown away on how they exceed my expectations! In the rain, the Michelin was absolutely amazing in downpour on the highway! On the dry, it was amazing! For handling, it's lot better than it was with the 215 tires!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

scirockalot8v said:


> Debating on coopers or these maxxis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well just ordered the maxxis tires. $485 shipped. Not too many reviews on them. Guess I'll play the Guinea pig role.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

On. Stock are at 17,000 miles. Get to see how they ride tomorrow.
MAXXIS BRAVO 771 
235/65-17









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

Question for the folks that went with the 235/65R17. Did every one get five tires and wheels (one for the spare)? If you did, does that size fit where the stock spare goes? If not where are you storing it?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

AAA has my spare.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

Happy to announce that today I joined the beefy tire club! I went with the Cooper AT3s (235/65/17) and the 17x7.5 LP Adventure LP1.

I was a bit worried about how the black wheels would look with the grey paint, but I think they look great.

The engine definitely felt it was working a bit harder, but I do have the old set in the back which also also added weight.

I think my overall goal is to try to make this a semi-capable overlander so I think a lift my be in the near future. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

bubagump17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone gone for the Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail? They are available in the 17” stock size of 215/65/R17 so there would be no speedo/odo offset. Very curious to hear if anyone has them and what their perception of the noise level and fuel economy is.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJCacher (Jan 28, 2020)

brianbgw said:


> Has anyone gone for the Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail? They are available in the 17” stock size of 215/65/R17 so there would be no speedo/odo offset. Very curious to hear if anyone has them and what their perception of the noise level and fuel economy is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not 17's, but I fit a set of 225/55r19 Wildpeaks on my 2019 SEL Premium (standard 19 wheel with 235/50r19 OEM tires).

I haven't tested them off road or in snow yet, but they are well-mannered on the road. Fuel mileage took a 1 to 2 mpg hit AFAICT. As would be expected, they are just a tad noisier and give just a little bit tougher ride than the OEM Continental ContactPro TX all-seasons that came on the vehicle. I consider it a very worthwhile trade-off, and would do it again without hesitation.

Some imgur pics with the Wildpeaks:

https://imgur.com/a/0FJZPza

Note: I chose this size because the overall diameter is just barely bigger than OEM, so almost no impact on speedo, and the width is a bit narrower than OEM which should be more appropriate for mud and snow, if my knowledge of tire lore is accurate.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

TJCacher said:


> Not 17's, but I fit a set of 225/55r19 Wildpeaks on my 2019 SEL Premium (standard 19 wheel with 235/50r19 OEM tires).
> 
> I haven't tested them off road or in snow yet, but they are well-mannered on the road. Fuel mileage took a 1 to 2 mpg hit AFAICT. As would be expected, they are just a tad noisier and give just a little bit tougher ride than the OEM Continental ContactPro TX all-seasons that came on the vehicle. I consider it a very worthwhile trade-off, and would do it again without hesitation.
> 
> ...


Those look awesome! The very slightly larger diameter would contribute to a perceived reduction in fuel economy as you are actually traveling farther with each revolution than the odometer is picking up. 
Thanks for the feedback! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

I had Falken Wildpeaks (33's) on my Jeep JK and really like them. The only issue I had was I would hydroplane a good amount when I was on the high, but I attribute that to just having a very wide tire and the jeep was pretty light weight compared to the Tiguan.


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

*Anyone running 235/70r17 or 245/65r17 ???*

Is anyone running 235/70r17 or 245/65r17 on their Tiguan (I want to run larger than stock size)? I've seen people post that they are (235/70 size), and have seen other post saying they do not fit / rub the spring perch. If people are, could you post wheel and tire specs (photos would be cool too!).

Thanks!


----------



## rindelk (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm running 235/65 17 winters without an issue. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig2 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Anyone running 235/70r17 ???*

I’m running 235/65R-17 Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S with 10 mm spacers on the stock 17” wheels. Love them. Transformed the ride, much more solid feel. Less noise than the stock ecopia tires. Seeing a 2-3 mpg loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

Tig2 said:


> I’m running 235/65R-17 Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S with 10 mm spacers on the stock 17” wheels. Love them. Transformed the ride, much more solid feel. Less noise than the stock ecopia tires. Seeing a 2-3 mpg loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the response. About how much room does there appear to be between the tire and strut / spring perch? a 245/65r17 is only half inch taller, but the tires are cheaper and a lot more selection.


----------



## Tig2 (Feb 11, 2019)

There’s about 3/8 to 1/2 between tire and perch. But I have the 10mm spaces which are helping create this gap. It would be a tight fit without. I’m guessing 1/4” space tops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

Well I can now confirm that 245/65r17 will fit without spacers, but it is very tight (at least with nokian at plus tires) to the strut. I ended up installing 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers, and it really looks good I think. If anyone is wondering, this is a very popular tire size and you can get anything from a mud terrain to BFG ko2's and there is a huge selection of less aggressive all terrains available too!



















<a href="https://ibb.co/rGvythM"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/8DX8Bw2/IMG-20200301-120942.jpg" alt="IMG-20200301-120942" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://imgbb.com/'>upload pic</a><br />


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

I have the 235/65/17 Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s as well. I tried the 235/70/17 and it was too close the the spring perch, literally a few millimeters. Now I have 20mm spacers and plan to go up to 245/65/17 next time around. I highly recommend the coopers - they are very solid and perform well off road.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtuner304 (Jan 23, 2006)

Just bought a 2020 Tig, going to do the Forge lift kit. With the lift kit and a 10mm space how big of a tire do you think would be possible?


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

I was thinking of using these steel wheels mentioned by @LennyNero in the winter wheel/tire post by @LennyNero with the 235/65/17 Cooper AT3 S4's Does anyone have that specific setup or a picture of that? I've searched here and google with no luck. This was the closest I've come to the specific setup.



LennyNero said:


> I just recently got a set of VW 17" steel wheels with 235/65r17 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 tires. Center caps are VW PN:5N0 601 169 XRW. They work with standard and security wheel bolts so you don't have to dig out your non-security bolts to use them. Also added the $25 RallyArmor mudflaps with stainless steel screws. They really do a great job protecting the sides of the car from spray.


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

quattro90 said:


> I was thinking of using these steel wheels mentioned by @LennyNero in the winter wheel/tire post by @LennyNero with the 235/65/17 Cooper AT3 S4's Does anyone have that specific setup or a picture of that? I've searched here and google with no luck. This was the closest I've come to the specific setup.


I decided to go with aftermarket LP Aventure wheels and Cooper AT3 S4's in 235/65/17. 
<img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49872100782_26e4642082_b.jpg" width="1024" height="776"


----------



## .noah (May 15, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Been a while, but finally got my rig *almost* to completion in regards to the tire/wheel/lift. 245/65/17 BFG Ko2 on 17x8 KMC KM708 Bullys, 10mm spacer up front/15 in the rear, but plan on going to 15 in front, 20 in rear...reason being I originally had a 255/65/17 Ko2 on and it looked AMAZING, but it just rubbed a little too much on the front inner fender so I switched down to the 245 since the body/rocker blocks any heat-gun treatments to the the liner out of the way. Definitely not as much of a sidewall bulge on the 8" wheel, which I'm not stoked about, but still looks really good IMO.

For reference for others, I had the 235/65/17 Cooper AT3 4s on the stock wheels prior to and with the forge kit - absolutely loved those tires, they just felt a little dinky once the lift went in. Hoping the Ko2's can match the Coopers in performance - they definitely have exceeded in the looks department already.

Let me know your thoughts, and I hope this helps you all with future modifications in the off-road realm...there really is a hole in this market for the Tiguan and its a damn shame because this car surprises me every time I take it out on the dirt.


----------



## .noah (May 15, 2019)

.noah said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been a while, but finally got my rig *almost* to completion in regards to the tire/wheel/lift. 245/65/17 BFG Ko2 on 17x8 KMC KM708 Bullys, 10mm spacer up front/15 in the rear, but plan on going to 15 in front, 20 in rear...reason being I originally had a 255/65/17 Ko2 on and it looked AMAZING, but it just rubbed a little too much on the front inner fender so I switched down to the 245 since the body/rocker blocks any heat-gun treatments to the the liner out of the way. Definitely not as much of a sidewall bulge on the 8" wheel, which I'm not stoked about, but still looks really good IMO.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm a rookie apparently with sharing images. Here you go:


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

.noah said:


> Sorry, I'm a rookie apparently with sharing images. Here you go:


I like those K02's especially with the lift!:thumbup:


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

More of a subdued look than the stock 17"s. But had these 18" Motegis laying around from my 2013 Tiguan. The ride is firmer on the newly mounted Pirelli Scorpion Strada tires but the handling has improved.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

[mention].noah [/mention] love the setup!!! Let me know how the ride differs from the coopers. I may go with KO2s for my next setup depending on the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .noah (May 15, 2019)

Thanks @miroki! I'll for sure keep you updated - right from the start, the Ko2's are subtly louder, but nothing that would be too noticeable. Hoping that translates off the pavement! 



Miroki said:


> [mention].noah [/mention] love the setup!!! Let me know how the ride differs from the coopers. I may go with KO2s for my next setup depending on the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .noah (May 15, 2019)

I’ll post this properly in the classifieds, but for anyone out there looking to size up on a budget, I’m going to have my stock Tulsa wheels along with a set of 235/65/17 Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s with about 18k on them up for sale. Just FYI!


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Since I haven't seen any mention of speedometer calibration since the 1st or 2nd page of this thread I'm curious to know if anyone else recoded their speedometer with VCDS or OBD11? I chose option 6, which according to the measured values was expecting a tire size of 2323mm. This was the closest to what tires I chose vs how it came from the factory with option 3 which measured values showed as 2205mm. Several of the other options were not permissible even with security access enabled the system just wouldn't accept the coding changes. I then used GPS on both Android and iPhone to confirm speed vs actual speed under measured values (in kph from the VCDS) and they all checked out. I think I'm comfortable with trusting the speedometer readout now and calling it within less than 0.5% of actual speed. I did this at various speeds according to my local roads 25mph, 35mph, 45mph, 55mph, and 70mph and had my passenger track and record the speeds.


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

quattro90 said:


> Since I haven't seen any mention of speedometer calibration since the 1st or 2nd page of this thread I'm curious to know if anyone else recoded their speedometer with VCDS or OBD11? I chose option 6, which according to the measured values was expecting a tire size of 2323mm. This was the closest to what tires I chose vs how it came from the factory with option 3 which measured values showed as 2205mm. Several of the other options were not permissible even with security access enabled the system just wouldn't accept the coding changes. I then used GPS on both Android and iPhone to confirm speed vs actual speed under measured values (in kph from the VCDS) and they all checked out. I think I'm comfortable with trusting the speedometer readout now and calling it within less than 0.5% of actual speed. I did this at various speeds according to my local roads 25mph, 35mph, 45mph, 55mph, and 70mph and had my passenger track and record the speeds.


Did you adjust "wheel circ" via obd11 in the instrument cluster module?


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

2008135i said:


> Did you adjust "wheel circ" via obd11 in the instrument cluster module?


Yes, then I used advanced Measuring values to see what the circumference was with each available option. 
Not every option was available even with security code access.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Getting ready to join the beefy tire club in a few days and have a quick question for those with the Forge lift. 

I haven't bought the kit yet, but would you all recommend an alignment after the lift? I always get an alignment with new tires, but should I wait to mount them until I get the Forge kit installed to avoid having to have 2 alignments? 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Wait until after you lift it.


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just installed H&R lift springs and 255/55/18 tires . Slightly annoying the rear sits a tad lower . Can I just find a rear lift block to even out maybe? Or do the rear Atlas shocks ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Also I have 17s with Bf Goodrich in the wheels and tires forum if anyone interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

99jetta1 said:


> Just installed H&R lift springs and 255/55/18 tires . Slightly annoying the rear sits a tad lower . Can I just find a rear lift block to even out maybe? Or do the rear Atlas shocks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great even without the riser block in the rear. Nice choice of W/T combo!:thumbup:


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Had the Coopers put on today (235s, def plenty of room with the spacers to go bigger though) along with 15/20mm spacers. Forge kit gets here tomorrow so I still have to install that, but loving the look so far.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPorsche993 (Jul 28, 2005)

99jetta1 said:


> Just installed H&R lift springs and 255/55/18 tires . Slightly annoying the rear sits a tad lower . Can I just find a rear lift block to even out maybe? Or do the rear Atlas shocks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What 18” tires did you go with? The only A/T 18’s I can usually find are the Falken’s or Yokohama’s


----------



## Zaoped (Jan 11, 2015)

What is the lowest offset (or effective offset with spacers) someone has run with larger tires? I'm looking at the fifteen52 Traverse MX (17x8.0 ET20) and would like to run a 245/65R17 tire with the Forge lift.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

99jetta1 said:


> Just installed H&R lift springs and 255/55/18 tires . Slightly annoying the rear sits a tad lower . Can I just find a rear lift block to even out maybe? Or do the rear Atlas shocks ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any room for a 265/60/18? Or do you hit the strut?


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

quattro90 said:


> 99jetta1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just installed H&R lift springs and 255/55/18 tires . Slightly annoying the rear sits a tad lower . Can I just find a rear lift block to even out maybe? Or do the rear Atlas shocks ?
> ...


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

My Tiguan was lowered on APR coilovers, then my steering rack failed so I removed them. Now I’m waiting on a set of h&r raising springs, new 18in wheels and falken 255/55/18 tires. Should hopefully have everything in and installed next week. I hope no more random surprises with the stock suspension bits await.


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Has anyone done this to a non 4 motion?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I've noticed not too many are running 18 or 19s, is there a particular reason or just wanted to stick with the 17? Since I'll realistically be driving most of the time around town or on the highway I don't want to go too aggressive an off road tire, but I would like the ability to hit the dirt when the time comes.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Check out the thread below. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8957737-Anyone-have-aftermarket-wheels-on-their-Tiguan


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I've seen that thread over and over very very few there have AT tires which is why I'm asking here for this specific scenario.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> I've noticed not too many are running 18 or 19s, is there a particular reason or just wanted to stick with the 17? Since I'll realistically be driving most of the time around town or on the highway I don't want to go too aggressive an off road tire, but I would like the ability to hit the dirt when the time comes.


Personally I wanted more sidewall in order to maintain ride comfort. The car is much smoother over rough concrete and gravel roads now compared to stock tires. Plus if you actually did do any off-roading that required airing down the taller tire offers more room for the tires to conform to the terrain. 

It obv saves some money as well staying with the stock wheels. If we lived somewhere with better access to trails I would consider going smaller with the wheels if they would still clear the brakes to get even more sidewall. For now they work great for our purposes. 

I don't think 18s would be horrible, but I've had a few cars with 19s and the ride quality decrease is pretty pronounced. It's why I've left the stock 17s on my MKVI Golf TDI. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

how close is TOO close to the lower spring perch? I fitted my 18x8.5 et40 wheels with 255/55/18 tires to the tiguan last night and damn its close! I ordered some 20mm spacers all around this morning.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

mattchow said:


> how close is TOO close to the lower spring perch? I fitted my 18x8.5 et40 wheels with 255/55/18 tires to the tiguan last night and damn its close! I ordered some 20mm spacers all around this morning.


For day to day driving I don't see that being a clearance issue, however if you're doing any off road, mud or snow I could see that buildup could give you a hard time without spacers.

BTW which tires did you mount?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

gti_addict said:


> For day to day driving I don't see that being a clearance issue, however if you're doing any off road, mud or snow I could see that buildup could give you a hard time without spacers.
> 
> BTW which tires did you mount?


Falken Wildpeak A/T


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Nice, I was looking at those tires.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

mattchow said:


> how close is TOO close to the lower spring perch? I fitted my 18x8.5 et40 wheels with 255/55/18 tires to the tiguan last night and damn its close! I ordered some 20mm spacers all around this morning.


I had too much poke in the front with 15mm front and 20mm rear, didn't look right. Went with 10mm front with 20mm rear to get a balanced look front to rear.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> I had too much poke in the front with 15mm front and 20mm rear, didn't look right. Went with 10mm front with 20mm rear to get a balanced look front to rear.


you are on larger A/T tires as well?


----------



## rlinetig (Aug 17, 2020)

Im getting ready to order a set of Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17x8 ET34. Was wondering what would be recommended as the best tire size without any rubbing. I don't really want to to buy the forge kit for this one, saving that for a couple years down the road when I get the wife an Atlas. I see the most common size everyone is buying are 235/65/17. But a lot of the guys aren't posting the offset of their wheels so I can't decide if I can go any larger


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

rlinetig said:


> Im getting ready to order a set of Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17x8 ET34. Was wondering what would be recommended as the best tire size without any rubbing. I don't really want to to buy the forge kit for this one, saving that for a couple years down the road when I get the wife an Atlas. I see the most common size everyone is buying are 235/65/17. But a lot of the guys aren't posting the offset of their wheels so I can't decide if I can go any larger



I've been looking at these as well, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Looking forward to results and pics.


----------



## rlinetig (Aug 17, 2020)

Installed these today. The wheels are available through the dealer as an accessory wheel for the Atlas as part of the basecamp kit. From what I have found is this is the only way you can get this wheel in a et34. Plus the hub is already machined to fit our car without hub centric rings and the OEM wheel bolt caps fit also
Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17x8 et34
Falken Wildpeak Trail A/T 235/65/17














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

rlinetig said:


> Installed these today.


Direct fit, or did you need to use spacers?


----------



## rlinetig (Aug 17, 2020)

Direct Fit, I personally think the fitment is perfect with that width and offset. There is enough room for a 245/65/17. But I could see an issue with a small amount of rubbing when on full lock either direction and maybe hitting a large bump at the same time. But the 235/65/17 has plenty of room and rubbing would never be an issue











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

rlinetig said:


> Direct Fit, I personally think the fitment is perfect with that width and offset. There is enough room for a 245/65/17. But I could see an issue with a small amount of rubbing when on full lock either direction and maybe hitting a large bump at the same time. But the 235/65/17 has plenty of room and rubbing would never be an issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this with a leveling kit or adventure springs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlinetig (Aug 17, 2020)

dp0p said:


> Is this with a leveling kit or adventure springs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock suspension, no leveling kit or lift springs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

H&R Lift Springs
EMD Rear Spring Pads
18x8.5 Revolve APVD 0119 et40
255/55/18 Falken Wildpeak Tires
20mm Spacers


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

mattchow said:


> H&R Lift Springs
> EMD Rear Spring Pads
> 18x8.5 Revolve APVD 0119 et40
> 255/55/18 Falken Wildpeak Tires
> 20mm Spacers


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I did not recalibrate the speedometer. These are the BFGoodrich KO 2’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I will be selling my 19 Tiguan SEL R-Line edition 4 motion if anyone is interested. Pics and info are in the cars for sale section 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

rlinetig said:


> Installed these today. The wheels are available through the dealer as an accessory wheel for the Atlas as part of the basecamp kit. From what I have found is this is the only way you can get this wheel in a et34. Plus the hub is already machined to fit our car without hub centric rings and the OEM wheel bolt caps fit also
> Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17x8 et34
> Falken Wildpeak Trail A/T 235/65/17
> 
> ...


Looks great sir! Which dealer of you don’t mind me asking? 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Had Tread Connection out to the house to mount up the new rubber for the A3 S line wheels today. 18x8 ET46. Though they do clear without spacers I have 12.5mm up front and 17.5mm in the rear. So effective front offset is 33.5 and rear offset is 28.5.

This is the wife’s car so I wanted to keep some sidewall but beef up the stance. Wheels are wrapped in 235/55/18s.

VW center caps inbound. Sadly these are an oddball size cap. 60mm face and 58mm clips. I have a couple sets coming and I hope one of them works. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmstillwell (Sep 14, 2020)

rlinetig said:


> Installed these today. The wheels are available through the dealer as an accessory wheel for the Atlas as part of the basecamp kit. From what I have found is this is the only way you can get this wheel in a et34. Plus the hub is already machined to fit our car without hub centric rings and the OEM wheel bolt caps fit also
> Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17x8 et34
> Falken Wildpeak Trail A/T 235/65/17
> 
> ...



Did you have the 19” wheels before this setup? I’m curious if there is a big difference in weight between these wheels and tires and the 19” sel wheels. Also what tpms sensors did you use? 

Thanks!


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Now that many have been running the Cooper Discoverer AT3 for some time, what's the consensus on day to day "non-offroad" driving?


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

TDeyeguy said:


> Had the Coopers put on today (235s, def plenty of room with the spacers to go bigger though) along with 15/20mm spacers. Forge kit gets here tomorrow so I still have to install that, but loving the look so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there!! What PSI are you running on 235/65/17? My wife has 235/65/17 Michelin Defender LTX M/S on her ‘18 Tiguan.

Thank you


----------



## rlinetig (Aug 17, 2020)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Looks great sir! Which dealer of you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


Wheeling Volkswagen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlinetig (Aug 17, 2020)

Cmstillwell said:


> Did you have the 19” wheels before this setup? I’m curious if there is a big difference in weight between these wheels and tires and the 19” sel wheels. Also what tpms sensors did you use?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I had the 19” wheels stock, the new wheels and tires are slightly heavier but not much. And no sensors, our cars don’t require sensors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

rlinetig said:


> Wheeling Volkswagen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too far from me! Thanks!


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

RADON said:


> Now that many have been running the Cooper Discoverer AT3 for some time, what's the consensus on day to day "non-offroad" driving?


No complaints. good wet/dry traction through the summer. Minor "growl" as to be expected with a more aggressive tread pattern. 6k miles as of today and happy with the wear and did a rotation at 5k miles to ensure even wear. I went with +ET30 aftermarket wheels, so the handling did change a bit regardless of the tire i put on, but very happy with 235/65/17 AT3 4S' Only this winter will be able to tell me what to expect for snow traction, but it's not like we get a lot of snow here. Couldn't be happier so far.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]rlinetig [/mention] When I get the WTF Stare from my wife later..... I’m gonna tell her it’s all your fault  jk jk 



























From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Cmstillwell (Sep 14, 2020)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]rlinetig [/mention] When I get the WTF Stare from my wife later..... I’m gonna tell her it’s all your fault  jk jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tires do you plan on using?


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Cmstillwell said:


> What tires do you plan on using?


Using as my winter tire setup for now as the steelies don't do the R-Line any justice asthetically. On the fence between Blizzak DMV-2 and the WS90's.

For a later date : Heard the Toyo Open Country A/T Is a good terrain tire and they're apparently "severe snow rated" IF.. They'll fit the wheel well lol

225 or 235/65/17


----------



## Zaoped (Jan 11, 2015)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Using as my winter tire setup for now as the steelies don't do the R-Line any justice asthetically. On the fence between Blizzak DMV-2 and the WS90's.
> 
> For a later date : Heard the Toyo Open Country A/T Is a good terrain tire and they're apparently "severe snow rated" IF.. They'll fit the wheel well lol
> 
> 225 or 235/65/17


I just installed the Toyo Open Country A/T III 235/65R17 on my SE using the OEM 17x7 ET 40 wheels, no issues with rubbing so far at stock height and no spacers. I can't speak yet for snow performance but they feel pretty good on the road.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Zaoped said:


> I just installed the Toyo Open Country A/T III 235/65R17 on my SE using the OEM 17x7 ET 40 wheels, no issues with rubbing so far at stock height and no spacers. I can't speak yet for snow performance but they feel pretty good on the road.


Picture? Thinking about the same setup.


----------



## Zaoped (Jan 11, 2015)

robbery85 said:


> Picture? Thinking about the same setup.


First time posting pictures here, hopefully this works!


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Zaoped said:


> First time posting pictures here, hopefully this works!
> 
> Brooo..looks dope! I got the silk blue Tig too LOL.


----------



## vdub_overlander (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks great.... put new shoes on my Tiguan too.... trying to get enough posts to upload some pictures... almost there!!


----------



## vdub_overlander (Mar 14, 2019)

*New Tires...*

Installed Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S - 236/65R17 on OEM rims 
No lift kit (thinking of getting the Forge kit).... no spacers.... just bigger tires. No rubbing of any sort :thumbup:
PS: 2020 Tiguan SE replaced a 2017 Alltrack SE (with sunroof leaks, water damage, mildew, smell, etc...)

Love the Tiguan so far and the look with the new tires!!

<img src="https://i.postimg.cc/6QGgQy5g/1442-F4-A0-0-D0-A-4-D7-A-BBF3-7-AAB177-F6-DC4.jpg" border="0" alt="" width="960" height="720">
<img src="https://i.postimg.cc/3xqz7g72/2-B507612-CD73-487-B-A292-BEADA6-DF5-A13.jpg" border="0" alt="" width="960" height="720">
<img src="https://i.postimg.cc/66LsR2LN/74-DCF894-FF41-4953-B2-F2-B69-F67-CB72-FA.jpg" border="0" alt="" width="960" height="720">

Be Safe!!


----------



## Tig2 (Feb 11, 2019)

RADON said:


> Now that many have been running the Cooper Discoverer AT3 for some time, what's the consensus on day to day "non-offroad" driving?


They’re running well. Almost 15k on mine. Wearing well. Rotated once. A bit of road growl to be expected. Snow performance good. Wet performance meh. 

I’m mostly worried about the extra unsprung weight (these tires are heavy!) killing the hub bearings. Hopefully the Tig has heavier duty bearings than other mqbs. I’ve had vw hubs go to crap from too heavy a setup. Anyone else thinking this???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone else here need to get a $400 alignment after swapping to 17” wheels? Apparently that’s what the dealer is telling me I’ll need to do when coming in to get new winter tires mounted and installed.

Originally made an appointment for installation of 235/65/17. The service writer called me and said I’d be better off with a 225/65/17 to reduce rolling radius even though the sidewall rating is the same whether it’s 225 wide or 235. So right there first red flag.

I’m coming from the 20 inch R-line wheels btw stock size 255/40/17


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Anyone else here need to get a $400 alignment after swapping to 17” wheels? Apparently that’s what the dealer is telling me I’ll need to do when coming in to get new winter tires mounted and installed.
> 
> Originally made an appointment for installation of 235/65/17. The service writer called me and said I’d be better off with a 225/65/17 to reduce rolling radius even though the sidewall rating is the same whether it’s 225 wide or 235. So right there first red flag.
> 
> ...


https://www.tacomaworld.com/tirecalc?tires=215-65r17-235-60r17


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

nice setup, can you post what setup that is Tires/wheels


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Anyone else here need to get a $400 alignment after swapping to 17” wheels? Apparently that’s what the dealer is telling me I’ll need to do when coming in to get new winter tires mounted and installed.
> 
> Originally made an appointment for installation of 235/65/17. The service writer called me and said I’d be better off with a 225/65/17 to reduce rolling radius even though the sidewall rating is the same whether it’s 225 wide or 235. So right there first red flag.
> 
> ...


Any issues with the 17" wheels clearing rotors w/o spacers?


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

christophe15 said:


> Any issues with the 17" wheels clearing rotors w/o spacers?


17s are available an O.E option so they should work just fine as the Tiguans all have the same brake setup. (By all means correct me if I’m wrong)

As far as I know and from what I understand 17 inch rims will work just fine. The only thing that I could see causing issue is a real with too low of an offset. 

Fifteen52’s Traverse MX wheels in frosted graphite Really caught my eye but they only offered it in an ET20 offset. (Slight wheel poke vs flusher to the wheel well/Arch look, I prefer) Luckily VW partnered with them and they ended up manufacturing the same rim in a et34 offset. 

It doesn’t come up if you look under Tiguan wheels, on VW parts site. You have to search under the Atlas model


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

herkguy said:


> https://www.tacomaworld.com/tirecalc?tires=215-65r17-235-60r17


Thank you!


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have VW Advanti Lupo 17x7 for winter rims, and they don't appear to have the offset imprinted on them (they clear the rotors though). I looked online, found this, 
https://pmctire.com/en/wheels/advanti/lupo/roue-advanti-lupo-argent-17x7-0-5x120-74-1-deport-35.tire (The bolt pattern isn't the same, and mine are black, but I assume the offset is the same)

I used them last winter on the wife's '18 MK2 and they sit in much too far under the wheel wells than I prefer. I'm looking to add spacers, however I've seen many people use different spacers front to back. Is there a specific reason for doing so? As opposed to the same spacer all-around?

I believe the fronts are usually less than the back (So I'm looking at a 15mm front/20mm back) Thanks.


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm looking at the 235/65R17 FALKEN WILDPEAK A/T TRAIL that some others have mentioned in this thread. I couldn't figure out though if anyone stated that size could be used without spacers? I saw all the people running the Cooper AT3 without spaces but I feel like the tread on the Falken is just a little wider to the edge of the tire. Can anyone confirm if there is any rubbing?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Nitr01 said:


> I'm looking at the 235/65R17 FALKEN WILDPEAK A/T TRAIL that some others have mentioned in this thread. I couldn't figure out though if anyone stated that size could be used without spacers? I saw all the people running the Cooper AT3 without spaces but I feel like the tread on the Falken is just a little wider to the edge of the tire. Can anyone confirm if there is any rubbing?


I'm currently running 245/65/17 with 20mm spacers and CTS leveling kit. What is the offset of the wheels you have? Use a tire calculator to help you find the right size.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m not sure if I love the look. Maybe I just have to Leave them on for a few days first. Considering adding 10 mm spacers. thoughts? Opinions? Someone want to buy them if I don’t like them? Lol


























From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

A few more shots
























Wheel/Tire Specs : 
Wheels - 17.5 x 8.5 ET43 Fifteen52 Traverse MX
Tires - 225/65R17 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

I was looking at this exact same setup as well but was looking at BF Goodrich All terrains. thank you, i really appreciate the pictures too. 

It does look pretty good, but honestly maybe a tad too small, and I think it's a good idea to run the spacers. These results have me considering 18's with a 255/55/18 (which would be 3/4" bigger diameter.. hopefully not any clearance issues with that and a negligible speedo difference) 
Don't suppose anyone has any examples of that eh?

Also, could i ask where you were able to find those fifteen52 Traverse wheels with the +38 offset you mentioned? Can't see it on their website. I did see one vw dealership offering them, but not in my area. I guess i will call tomorrow and see if they can be ordered through my local dealer.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

ABAcabby said:


> I was looking at this exact same setup as well but was looking at BF Goodrich All terrains. thank you, i really appreciate the pictures too.
> 
> It does look pretty good, but honestly maybe a tad too small, and I think it's a good idea to run the spacers. These results have me considering 18's with a 255/55/18 (which would be 3/4" bigger diameter.. hopefully not any clearance issues with that and a negligible speedo difference)
> Don't suppose anyone has any examples of that eh?
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! Agreed! They look a little small and I wish the tires had a more aggressive sidewall. But, the first time is usually the learning experience. Lol I’ll probably swap out tires once I run these down with some Cooper A/T Peak 3’s I believe is the model. 

They don’t offer it it’s on their website your best bet is to have your dealer order them. I went to Jennings an Volkswagen which I would normally never recommend both their parts guy Can get most items quickly. 

My go-to dealership will always be Napleton’s Volkswagen of Mount Prospect. I’ve been to at least four other dealers in the area and I’ve had horrible customer service and feel like they literally talk down to customers, at least in the service department. 

If you’re in the area ask for Charlene! She’s the best!If not any VW dealer should be able to order them


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## lilesco20 (Oct 18, 2018)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> I’m not sure if I love the look. Maybe I just have to Leave them on for a few days first. Considering adding 10 mm spacers. thoughts? Opinions? Someone want to buy them if I don’t like them? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you end up not liking the wheels, I'm in your area and I'd be interested in them. Curious how those wheels would look on an alltrack.


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

Forge Motorsport has their leveling kit for 20% off and free shipping right now. Code BF2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Moreno8903 said:


> Has anyone install bigger tires to the 2018 Tig?? Im planning on installing new tires and i wanted to know whats the max spec i can put in it without rubbing?
> im thinking on 235/70/17 what you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am running 235/70/17 tires and they work great. go for it! There is occasional rubbing of the wheel housing when i cut the wheel to pull into the driveway and the suspension is compressed by my steep driveway apron. After more than a year, there are only slight rub marks on the wheel housing so i would say it is a non issue.

The new OD is 30" vs the stock 28" so I got 1" of increased ground clearance. The odometer is off a little, but the speedometer is off less than expected. it turns out that odometers are calibrated to a +/- x% tolerance so they are as close as possible. I have read that legally the speedometer cannot under report the speed, so they are calibrated to a +x% tolerance, so a larger tire can bring the speedometer into tolerance. 

The reality is that unless you start cutting things on your car, you will not be able to fit tires large enough to create enough speedometer error to make any difference. It is unlikely you will get pulled over by a cop for exceeding the speed limit by 2mph.

I am running Yokahama G015 AT tires and there is little if any extra road noise and handling isn't affected much. The increased diameter and weight does technically make the car a little slower, but I haven't noticed. I am very happy with the look and the extra 1" of ground clearance which makes the car more practical.


----------



## Brian 162TSI (Dec 3, 2020)

Guys looking at getting Yokohama G015 255 55 R18 tyres on 18x18 ET41 rims, will they work on stock suspension without rubbing


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

For those that did leveling kits, how much did you pay to get in installed? I’ve called a lot of places and I’m getting anywhere from $400-800 just for installation. Did y’all get an alignment as well? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

What tire pressure is everyone running now with 235/70/17 tires on VW TIGUAN SE wheels?


----------



## dirtygovnuh (Jun 23, 2020)

I just picked up a set to 17x8 ET32 wheels and I am on the fence between running 235/65 or 245/65. I see lots of back and forth and people running spacers etc but most of those wheels are higher offsets. Is it possible to run a 245/65 with a 32 offset? The tire selection is much better in that size as well as cheaper.


----------



## DBears (Mar 11, 2021)

Moreno8903 said:


> *New question!: what’s the biggest tire size on 17 inch wheels I can put on without risking throwing off my speedo??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wow that would look sweet!!! My mouth is watering rn. Lol


----------



## Krocket90 (Mar 18, 2021)

Added some new tires today on my wife's Tig

Car- 2018 Tiguan SE 4-Motion
Tires- Toyo Open Country A/T lll
Size- 245/65/17 
Spacers-(ECS Flush Kit)
Front- 12.5mm
Rear- 20mm
Lift- No Lift
Rub- No Rubbing


----------



## MTReid (Sep 7, 2008)

2021 United Edition Tiguan 4motion
Tires: Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S (225/65/R17)
Rims: OEM VW Dublin (17x7 ET 40)
Spacer: None


----------



## AVCon (Jun 28, 2014)

What's everyone running on 18's. Not seeing alot options in all terrains, stock size or larger. 235/55/18 are stock but I was looking at 235/60/18 which had almost nothing available. Maybe I'd be better to buy new wheels and drop down to 17's?


----------



## vwryan6 (Sep 23, 2021)

rlinetig said:


> Installed these today. The wheels are available through the dealer as an accessory wheel for the Atlas as part of the basecamp kit. From what I have found is this is the only way you can get this wheel in a et34. Plus the hub is already machined to fit our car without hub centric rings and the OEM wheel bolt caps fit also
> Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17x8 et34
> Falken Wildpeak Trail A/T 235/65/17
> 
> ...


----------



## Estebanb (Oct 25, 2021)

I got the 235 65 r18 on my wife's Tiguan 2018 sel which comes with 235 55 r 18 looks really nice now but I have some concerns I hear a noise when I turn full lef.is anybody had issues with this too? Thanks.


----------



## Estebanb (Oct 25, 2021)

AVCon said:


> What's everyone running on 18's. Not seeing alot options in all terrains, stock size or larger. 235/55/18 are stock but I was looking at 235/60/18 which had almost nothing available. Maybe I'd be better to buy new wheels and drop down to 17's?


my wife's Tiguan 2018 set comes with 235 55 18r default I just update to 235 65 r 18 on Michellins


----------



## Matt_E (Oct 29, 2021)

.noah said:


> @Miroki, thanks for all your posts on here - I also went this route with the 235/65/17 discoverer at3 4s. I think I'm going to add some 10mm spacers in the front, and 15mm rear and run this setup until I decide to lift it and go bigger with the tires.


Looks great- What size rim?


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

1552 Traverse wheels from the atlas Basecamp paired with 235/65 wildpeak trails.


----------



## OhCanada95 (10 mo ago)

Moreno8903 said:


> Has anyone install bigger tires to the 2018 Tig?? Im planning on installing new tires and i wanted to know whats the max spec i can put in it without rubbing?
> im thinking on 235/70/17 what you guys think?
> 
> 
> Just installed Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail 235/55R19’s! Comes close to front strut mounts but doesn’t touch. I am also ordering the camber adjusting lift and flush kit spacers in near future! Should be a nice set up afterwards.


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

Thoughts on a 225/60/18 A/T tire vs the stock 235/55/18? No lift currently and not sure I will but the size change will add rough .5" in height. Stock tire is 28.2 and the new tire would be 28.6, roughly a 1.4% difference. This shouldn't affect the speedo too awfully much I wouldn't think either. I will be adding some spacers to the stock Kingston wheels as well. This is on a '22 SE.


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Those of you running Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S tires 235/65/R17, what tire pressure are you running?


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

I am not running the coopers, but I am running the same size in an XL AT and I am running 42PSI for normal daily driving.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

davela72 said:


> Thoughts on a 225/60/18 A/T tire vs the stock 235/55/18? No lift currently and not sure I will but the size change will add rough .5" in height. Stock tire is 28.2 and the new tire would be 28.6, roughly a 1.4% difference. This shouldn't affect the speedo too awfully much I wouldn't think either. I will be adding some spacers to the stock Kingston wheels as well. This is on a '22 SE.


You only gain half the height difference with taller tires.


----------



## decafam (2 mo ago)

Is 235 65 R17 the consensus on the BIGGEST tire you can fit with stock everything? Can we go 245 and not rub 95% of the time? has anyone done larger tires on 17inch wheels and want to share???


----------



## philogynist (4 mo ago)

Larger tires will most likely increase unsprung weight which will decrease mileage, performance, etc. There are trade offs.


----------



## decafam (2 mo ago)

philogynist said:


> Larger tires will most likely increase unsprung weight which will decrease mileage, performance, etc. There are trade offs.


This is not personally my main concern in asking about bigger tires in this thread. Fitment, traction, and look over odometer calibration or weight, or noise. I think those tradeoffs are expected with an agressive tire


----------



## oghardparker (20 d ago)

I went a little different direction. More supermoto than all terrain. Here's mine on 255/45/20 Continental DWS 06 Plus with 20 x 8.5" Enkei XM6, ET40, 15mm front spacers and 25mm rear spacers. Good clearance, same 29" diameter as many of the other popular fitment choices, such as the 255/55/18. Zero rubbing, with or without the spacers. Not lifted yet, but that's coming. That's the wife's car, BTW. She's digging it!


----------

